# Elgin Bluebird photos



## then8j (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm not sure if I over looked a thread dedicated just to the bluebirds, I've seen them for lots of different models.

Here is your chance to show off your bluebird pics......


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## jkent (Nov 20, 2015)

View attachment 252148
That picture of the pile of Blue Birds has been my avatar for several years and I still don't own one.
JKent


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## jkent (Nov 20, 2015)

Is that dark blue Blue Bird hanging sideways off a ceiling?
That picture made my neck hurt.
Jkent


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 20, 2015)

catfish said:


>




Looks like  Bluebird autopsy photo.:eek:


----------



## walter branche (Nov 20, 2015)

*found in barn*

moultrie georgia , offered 1,500 bought for 2,500 sold for 9,000



this is the card from John Lannis telling me about the bike


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes it is. 



jkent said:


> Is that dark blue Blue Bird hanging sideways off a ceiling?
> That picture made my neck hurt.
> Jkent


----------



## THE STIG (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## mike j (Nov 20, 2015)

....


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 20, 2015)

Mine with orig owners photo


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 20, 2015)

Here's my Elgin Bluebird as I picked it up in PA on the way to my first Trexlertown show 7 years ago.
It was on craigslist without pictures and was listed a while and I was surprised it was still available...if I recall the asking was about $300.
Of interest, it has original flamboyant orange pinstripes.
This is not the first vintage bicycle I bought, but of my current holdings, it is the first.
First edition Bluebird covered a number of years, but strangely, there doesn't seem to be too many of them...many more Cardinals.
Chris


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 20, 2015)

This one was featured in the Nov/Dec. 2010 issue of Classic Bicycle News.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 20, 2015)

catfish said:


> View attachment 252155




What a pair right there!!!!! Who's are these?


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 20, 2015)

Wonder whos this is 


catfish said:


> View attachment 252156


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 20, 2015)

mike j said:


> ....





Is that og paint?  And am I color blind or is it grey... Never seen one in grey.  Very cool!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## dfa242 (Nov 21, 2015)

Copake sale of April, 2013 -


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## mike j (Nov 21, 2015)

....


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2015)

Another one.


----------



## John (Nov 21, 2015)

Mine


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 21, 2015)

What other bike can match the gracefull lines of a 30s Coupe. This is by far a great accessory for this car!


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 21, 2015)

Nick with his Bluebirds. The first one was what he chose for his graduation present. 

Darcie


----------



## John (Nov 21, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> What other bike can match the gracefull lines of a 30s Coupe. This is by far a great accessory for this car!



It is a bicycle accessory. Had to make heavy duty brackets to attach that Plymouth to the Bluebird


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 21, 2015)

Hahaha right on!!


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 21, 2015)

This belongs to Caber csx65



My 37 to follow in a week or two.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 21, 2015)

aasmitty757 said:


> This belongs to Caber csx65



 Nice '38, saw it at Ann Arbor, he snatched the Bike Of The Year award away from the Flying Merkel lol. Just kidding, Nick was glad to be able to help him with info and parts on it's resto, so all is good 

Darcie


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Nov 21, 2015)

LOVE those tires!!!


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 24, 2015)

Here's another one ...


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 24, 2015)

nice pictures of you and your bikes nick . its nice to see the younger fellows in to the bicycle hobby!!!!   from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 29, 2015)

Right now, this ones a basket case.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks form posting it Marty.  It's a beauty!  Feel free to drop your basket case off at my house...you can keep the basket.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks, Chris.
 It's a tough call on this one, because there really isn't much of the original paint left any more, but the sheet metal is in near perfect condition. It would be an outstanding candidate for a restoration.
 But then it wouldn't show its age anymore.
 This is why it's still in a basket. I needed to give myself time to come to grips with what it is, and what it isn't.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 29, 2015)

Red primer under the paint?


----------



## Dave K (Nov 29, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Thanks, Chris.
> It's a tough call on this one, because there really isn't much of the original paint left any more, but the sheet metal is in near perfect condition. It would be an outstanding candidate for a restoration.
> But then it wouldn't show its age anymore.
> This is why it's still in a basket. I needed to give myself time to come to grips with what it is, and what it isn't.




My vote would be to hold out for patina parts to put it back together.  Not much original paint is 100% better then no orginal paint in my opinion.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 29, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Thanks form posting it Marty.  It's a beauty!  Feel free to drop your basket case off at my house...you can keep the basket.




Looks like that bird is nesting in that basket and it would be mean to separate it from it's nest.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 29, 2015)

It's a complete bike.
 All of the parts are there.
 It had been over painted at some point in its existance, and a previous owner got a little over exhuberant with the Goof Off and ended up rubbing most of the paint down to the Red Oxide Primer and bare metal in places.
 Even though it's got a splotchy look to it, it still shows its originality well.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 29, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> This one was featured in the Nov/Dec. 2010 issue of Classic Bicycle News.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He has the whole bike.  I wouldn't touch a thing....I love it!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 29, 2015)

I see this hanging on the wall on a sheet of backlit engine-turned aluminum with the headlight glowing...what lines.


----------



## PREWAR ELGIN (Nov 30, 2015)

This is mine almost done got everything nickel plated just need the rims to finish and tires and some stuff here and there but almost done i wanted kind of custom.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 30, 2015)

*tweet-tweet*

another eh!...................


----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 30, 2015)

I would be real hard pressed to sell all the bikes I own, ride, and enjoy looking at to own a bluebird, and I would probably still have to come up with a wad of cash, but if this thread doesn't give you some degree of bluebird envy, you might want to go check your pulse! Super cool bikes, and great pics you all have posted! Thanks! Joe.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 1, 2015)

My 1937, just finished today


----------



## catfish (Dec 1, 2015)

Very nice!



aasmitty757 said:


> My 1937, just finished today


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 1, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## catfish (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## redline1968 (Dec 1, 2015)

aasmitty757 said:


> My 1937, just finished today




WOW I'm speechless


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 1, 2015)

Lookin good, Kim.
I can just see that bike cruising down old Route 66.
Will Rogers would be proud.


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 1, 2015)

catfish said:


> View attachment 252149



Looks like my old bike before i had it restored... Was this Mikes old bike?


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 1, 2015)

catfish said:


> View attachment 252816




Those OG? For sale?


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 1, 2015)

aasmitty757 said:


> My 1937, just finished today



Very nice!!


----------



## then8j (Dec 1, 2015)

*This is just a beautiful picture, not mine*


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 1, 2015)

aasmitty757 said:


> My 1937, just finished today




That gun metal grey really looks great!
I see you elected to pinstripe around the tank's bumps, it does make them "pop"...is that your preference or what you believe is correct?
Chris


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 2, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> That gun metal grey really looks great!
> I see you elected to pinstripe around the tank's bumps, it does make them "pop"...is that your preference or what you believe is correct?
> Chris





Original paint bikes have the same pinstripe.


----------



## catfish (Dec 2, 2015)

I see that most of these bluebirds have the round wear tabs on the seats. Someone posted not too long ago that that was wrong. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...t-and-or-Stem!!/page2&highlight=bluebird+seat


----------



## then8j (Dec 2, 2015)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think he was talking about those particular ones because they were the larger buttons not the smaller buttons


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 2, 2015)

*Paint detail*

Original finish


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 2, 2015)

*Paint detail*

Original finish, original saddle 1936...the above look repaint to me.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 2, 2015)

Yeah it probably is a re-paint. Hopefully we can find a pic of an original finish with the outline detail.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2015)

I got these off the web a few years ago for my resto references. Orig paint and one restored I don't know who owns them but they are lucky dogs.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 2, 2015)

The gunmetal original paint bike from the Copake auction had the pinstripes, the other few gray ones I have seen also had them.
I have seen seats both ways....My pinstripes show a little heavier in the picture than the actual bike.
Mine is what it is, I'm proud to own it!
If you had an original film from one coming off the assembly line, someone would say something was not correct on it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 2, 2015)

aasmitty757 said:


> The gunmetal original paint bike from the Copake auction had the pinstripes, the other few gray ones I have seen also had them.
> I have seen seats both ways....My pinstripes show a little heavier in the picture than the actual bike.
> Mine is what it is, I'm proud to own it!
> If you had an original film from one coming off the assembly line, someone would say something was not correct on it.




A fantastic bike Kim and if you weren't proud to own it I would be! V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 2, 2015)

I have a knowledgeable source that believes the gun metal gray Copake bike "had work done" and is my belief as well laying my own eyes on it and that topic was abuzz at the auction considering the prior owner.
Mark, the shiny bluebird you posted is clearly restored, c'mon.
Maybe it's a '37 thing...there are numerous original paint bluebirds to examine (including mine) to determine this...the paint is so nice at the tank it is impossible the pinstriping would have just rubbed off the entire 2 perimeters.  
Look at the Chestnut hollow bike, also a clean original without the pinstripe.
Kim, you should be happy with it, I love the look myself and though "WOW" when you posted it.
It's a healthy debate.
Chris


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2015)

It's a beauty stripe or no stripe.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 2, 2015)

I personally like the outlined detail. Your bike turned out amazing! Thank you for sharing the pics. All in all we had to be in the factory in 1935-37 to see what went on in those 3 years. There are a few subtle differences in welding style, seatpost update, the first year of the Bluebird has a headtube protrusion passed the sheetmetal, two braze points at the bottom of the tank assembly, glove box door mounting orientation. The three frames that I am working on are all different. It seems like Westfield changed a little bit as they went along with the Bluebird. Paint styles could have changed in those years. 

A few of us bike fiends were hangin out last Saturday and admiring an all original Red Bluebird. We all said to ourself, From 35-41 Elgin had the most exotic stampings and design. Top of the line. Just think, in 1934 bikes were very standard with your basic triangle on triangle design. Then came 1935 and Westfield knocked it out of the park!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 2, 2015)

Maybe there were subtle differences throughout the 35-37 BB run similar to the Skylarks? Most Skylarks you see have broad white/creme accents & saddle wear tabs.





Here an early '36 painted a deeper plum with minimal striping & no seat wear tabs.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 2, 2015)

36 BB 100% original paint easy to see why the thin pin is often gone. I have owned well over 20 Bluebirds and at least half of the originals you could see the pin. I also have a original condition grey 37 8+ condition untouched (unlike the Copake bike) with the pin so it's not just a 37 thing.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 2, 2015)

Very nice! Thank you for showing an example of the outer perimeter striping. You cant get any better than that. Factory patent decal still intact and a proof of a stripe.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 2, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> A few of us bike fiends were hangin out last Saturday and admiring an all original Red Bluebird. We all said to ourself, From 35-41 Elgin had the most exotic stampings and design. Top of the line. Just think, in 1934 bikes were very standard with your basic triangle on triangle design. Then came 1935 and Westfield knocked it out of the park!!




Joe, 
I'd even go all the way back to 1933 because the Elgin Black Hawk broke the mold with the twin top bar and extreme down tube.  Sears Company was on top of there game back then


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 2, 2015)

Dear Santa...  




prewarbikes4sale said:


> 36 BB 100% original paint easy to see why the thin pin is often gone. I have owned well over 20 Bluebirds and at least half of the originals you could see the pin. I also have a original condition grey 37 8+ condition untouched (unlike the Copake bike) with the pin so it's not just a 37 thing.
> View attachment 254974
> View attachment 254979




Of all the bikes I've seen since I got into this hobby I think this may well be the one I would want the most.  Thanks for sharing! I would love to know the story on how you acquired it.


----------



## catfish (Dec 2, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Dear Santa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Dec 2, 2015)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> 36 BB 100% original paint easy to see why the thin pin is often gone. I have owned well over 20 Bluebirds and at least half of the originals you could see the pin. I also have a original condition grey 37 8+ condition untouched (unlike the Copake bike) with the pin so it's not just a 37 thing.
> View attachment 254974
> View attachment 254979




it is very nice when the history is not erased!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 2, 2015)

Beautiful bikes guys!
 Thanks for posting the pictures, what a treat!
 In my own personal thoughts on the overall design of the bike, a few things that I would have liked the designers to change, was the width of the fenders and the style of the handlebars.
 I love the swept back design of the fenders, but I would of liked to have seen them about 3-1/2" wide. The frame is so big and bold, that the original width fenders just look a little dainty.
 I also think that the SB bars look a little clunky compared to the sweeping lines of the rest of the bike. If a bike design ever cried out for the graceful lines of the 23" Torrington U bar, it's the Elgin Bluebird.
 Were stuck with the width of the fenders, but would it be the crime of the century to sport a pair of U bars on an Elgin Bluebird?


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2015)

They could have widened the fenders for a deeper fat tire look. I like the bars they spread out like wings.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 2, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Beautiful bikes guys!
> Thanks for posting the pictures, what a treat!
> In my own personal thoughts on the overall design of the bike, a few things that I would have liked the designers to change, was the width of the fenders and the style of the handlebars.
> I love the swept back design of the fenders, but I would of liked to have seen them about 3-1/2" wide. The frame is so big and bold, that the original width fenders just look a little dainty.
> ...





I agree with you but you're applying current aesthetic trends to an 80 year old design so its not really fair to criticize .


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 3, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> I agree with you but you're applying current aesthetic trends to an 80 year old design so its not really fair to criticize .




 Not really current asthetics, because the 37 Roadmaster Supreme used the 23" Torrington U bar and the 37 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme used the wide McCauley fenders, so the look was being used at the time of manufacture.
 In fact, by 1939 the Elgin line would adopt the Torrington U bar.
 Don't get me wrong. I love the look of what we got, But if I were on the design team, I would have pushed for wider fenders and a Torrington U bar.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 3, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Right now, this ones a basket case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not a Bluebird fan myself ... but this one has the look I like .. let it fly like this Marty ... well after some assembly required ... the hardest part will be getting the fenders out of that milk crate ...


----------



## catfish (Dec 4, 2015)

Real badge.


----------



## catfish (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Robertriley (Dec 4, 2015)

I have one real OG one still on the bike and one older repop


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 4, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I have one real OG one still on the bike and one older repop




What would you think a OG one is worth? Low and high side$$


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 4, 2015)

poolboy1 said:


> What would you think a OG one is worth? Low and high side$$




Honestly, I have no idea.  Maybe Catfish, Scott or one of the big collectors would know.  

They sell the repop ones on eBay for $170.  My Repop is from Jerry Turner and still has the receipt from 2007 for $241.

I'm guessing $300 or so?  What do you think?


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 5, 2015)

His does look like new so I would think $500-600 or so and then $300-350 for mine.   I have paid $400 for a badge before but they weren't kicking out repops of them on ebay $169 either.


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> His does look like new so I would think $500-600 or so and then $300-350 for mine.   I have paid $400 for a badge before but they weren't kicking out repops of them on ebay $169 either.




I found one yesterday at a bike shop in LB ...I got it for $10.00


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 7, 2015)

poolboy1 said:


> I found one yesterday at a bike shop in LB ...I got it for $10.00




lol...just when I thought you couldn't be full of anymore crap


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 7, 2015)

Snakebelly lives !!


----------



## larock65 (Dec 7, 2015)

Ethan did you get the one John had at Jones Bicycles in Long Beach?


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes!!!


----------



## then8j (Dec 7, 2015)

*I was hoping that this thread would be used to post "PICTURES" of Elgin bluebirds and parts of them so that it could be used as a reference tool for people in the process of restoration, or in the state of bluebird envy.*


----------



## catfish (Dec 7, 2015)

Here ya go! More photos!






then8j said:


> *I was hoping that this thread would be used to post "PICTURES" of Elgin bluebirds and parts of them so that it could be used as a reference tool for people in the process of restoration, or in the state of bluebird envy.*


----------



## catfish (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 7, 2015)

then8j said:


> *I was hoping that this thread would be used to post "PICTURES" of Elgin bluebirds and parts of them so that it could be used as a reference tool for people in the process of restoration, or in the state of bluebird envy.*




We are talking about parts for BB.... Just like Catfish can post pictures of parts we are talking about parts.... Is it really bothering you and i guess catfish because he thumbed up your comment that much?


----------



## catfish (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## THE STIG (Dec 7, 2015)

unrestored ,,


----------



## catfish (Dec 7, 2015)

Looks near mint too!




THE STIG said:


> unrestored,,


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 7, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> unrestored ,,




I bet that bird is worth big money


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 7, 2015)

I think its a little to blue and not enough flip in the tail


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2015)

OK Kim. You win 




aasmitty757 said:


>


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 8, 2015)

You are "THE MAN"!



aasmitty757 said:


>


----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 8, 2015)

JAF/CO said:


> View attachment 256494View attachment 256495
> View attachment 256496View attachment 256497




 I've spent many hours munching Pistachio's and craning my neck over this one.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 8, 2015)

JAF/CO said:


> View attachment 256494View attachment 256495
> View attachment 256496View attachment 256497




Somebody give this owner some thick rear axle washers please.
Chris


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 8, 2015)

Chris That bike has been hanging there for 20 years  that I know of no washers needed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## then8j (Dec 30, 2015)

Too bad no one hasn't taken it out for a ride in so long.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 31, 2015)

then8j said:


> Too bad no one hasn't taken it out for a ride in so long.




 There's a debate over whether or not, this one is original paint.
 My first reaction was that it was not, but the last time I was up there, I took a real close look at it, and now I'm thinking that it is.
 Hard to tell, but either way, it is a very nice example.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Adding mine to the thread. V/r Shawn


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 31, 2016)

How about some Bluebird restoration! New metal! No bondo no BS


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey Boys check this out  http://www.ebay.com/itm/1936-Elgin-...822622?hash=item1a0d3675de:g:fdAAAOSw--1WrTyc


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 31, 2016)

That is Poolboy's bike. I remember when he bought that at MLC '12. It looked a lot different then! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> View attachment 281746 View attachment 281747 View attachment 281748 View attachment 281749 View attachment 281750 View attachment 281751 How about some Bluebird restoration! New metal! No bondo no BS



Nice work Joe. Glad to see there is hope for that 'ol bird after all. V/r Shawn


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 4, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Adding mine to the thread. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 281670 View attachment 281671




Nice i was told you got this bad boy from Mr H


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 4, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> That is Poolboy's bike. I remember when he bought that at MLC '12. It looked a lot different then! V/r Shawn



I have my eyes on some bikes.... That's why i am selling.... need the space.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 16, 2016)

Who remembers the Bluebird that Robertriley bought with the hole in it?

Well it belongs to me now and I gave it a little attention today.
I used all the original metal. The only metal added was filler rod for tiny holes and low spots.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 16, 2016)

And heres Nate's Bluebird with  lower panel replacement. 
Still needs a couple more welds but Im letting cool down for a bit.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 17, 2016)

And heres Robertriley's

It had about 24 little dents, some chainstay rubs but overall not too bad. Drilled and installed glove box door with latch.  Time to fit the rear carrier and fenders.


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 21, 2016)

Ok here is my Bluebird. The first Bluebird to grace authentic Spun aluminum Moon Discs. Stay tuned for my custom Bluebird build called the Warbird!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 21, 2016)

Its going to be real Corsair Navy Blue. Pacific theatre era. My grandfather was in a Anti Submarine recon squadron. This will be a rider not a show bike. I thought about it and confirmed it will be a rider. Im too clumsy to have a show bike. Hahahah!!!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Feb 21, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> View attachment 288163 View attachment 288164 View attachment 288165 View attachment 288166




 Man, you are flying now!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks man! Its just mocked up for now.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 21, 2016)

Heres my new Radial heads.


----------



## mike j (Feb 22, 2016)

I like where this is going, always thought that these bikes were designed along the lines of fighter aircraft, of the era. Somewhat reminiscent of P 40s but the Corsair, I believe, was the most advanced of the genre. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 22, 2016)

Here is my grandmother on the wing of my grandfather's mistress.


----------



## then8j (Feb 22, 2016)

I have to say joe that I am very impressed. 

Great work and really good idea on the build.

Nate


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 22, 2016)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 22, 2016)

It's so cool that Joe and I live so close to each other.  Besides both of us being Prewar bicycle collectors, both of our grandfathers were on anti-sub patrol in WWII.


----------



## Intense One (Feb 22, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 252152
> 
> View attachment 252152



"Holy Mackerel, Catfish!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 22, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> How about some Bluebird restoration! New metal! No bondo no BS






Thank God! Thought you were going with a Pinhead theme...


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 22, 2016)

You are working on so many Bluebirds I can't tell if the one's posted are mine, yours or Nates.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 22, 2016)

Great pictures Chris!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 22, 2016)

She can breathe!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 22, 2016)

Brushed aircraft aluminum battery door. 
Turned a knob on my lathe, rough draft.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 23, 2016)

Lets see some pics of mine.....


----------



## Iverider (Feb 24, 2016)

Photo from Zazdatabaz on Flickr.



Zalbum by Zaz Von Schwinn, on Flickr

Poor kid on his used beat up bike



Zalbum by Zaz Von Schwinn, on Flickr


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 24, 2016)

Krautwaggen said:


> Poor kid on his used beat up bike
> 
> 
> 
> Zalbum by Zaz Von Schwinn, on Flickr






Dang.... no fenderbird, rack, speedo drive, grip rings


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 24, 2016)

Krautwaggen said:


> Photo from Zazdatabaz on Flickr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 24, 2016)

That kid almost looks like Rustjunkie in a former life.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 24, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> That kid almost looks like Rustjunkie in a former life.
> 
> WOW!    That is soooooo true


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 27, 2016)

Robertriley's Bluebird


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 27, 2016)

Schwing!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 27, 2016)

Messing with paint on the Colson Gill right now, but I can't wait to jump into the Bluebird


----------



## rocketman (Feb 27, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 252152
> 
> View attachment 252152



Good Lord!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 28, 2016)

Designed a standard issue dog tag type badge. Not too fancy. I wanted it simple like the wheels. Badge is made of 300 series stainless.
Winged badge with bomb drop detail.


----------



## rocketman (Feb 28, 2016)

Like it....


----------



## catfish (Feb 28, 2016)

Cool badge, but it needs a head to look more like an eagle.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks guys! I just finished painting the old bird. It will dry to a satin finish.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 28, 2016)

I wish this was an Eagle but its just a liitle BlueBird.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 29, 2016)

Robertriley's Bluebird update......


Drilled extracted and tapped all 4 fender brace mounting holes. These take 10/32 size screws not oversize sheetmetal screws.

Drilled out broken chain adjustment screws and re-tapped holes.

Welded all stress cracks at rear carrier. And in process of correctly welding the fender brace at rear carrier. Somebody decided to drill and screw it to the rack legs. Nooooo!

Now the hard part, straightening out the fork. 

I will build this to completion and make sure the fit and finish at all mounting points are correct and then blow it apart. Robertriley is going to complete the paint process.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 29, 2016)

The Bluebird projects are looking great, Joe.
The Corsair themed bike brings back fond memories of watching Major Boyington kick ass on the TV show, Baa Baa Blacksheep.
I loved that show!


----------



## catfish (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## mike j (Feb 29, 2016)

work,work,work...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Feb 29, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> View attachment 290290
> View attachment 290291
> View attachment 290293




Like this.....


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 29, 2016)

Killer badge!!


----------



## catfish (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 1, 2016)

Update.. All painted ready for assembly and equipped with a tail wheel.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 1, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Update.. All painted ready for assembly and equipped with a tail wheel.
> 
> View attachment 290921
> 
> ...




Freakin Bad Ass Joe


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 5, 2016)

Update....

Just finished making some buttons on the lathe. These are dummy buttons.


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 5, 2016)

Yes buttons will be etched FIRE and DROP I just need to find my battery charger so I etch these damn things.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 5, 2016)

I found this old machinery switch and it has bakelite buttons!! These will be dummy buttons for Robertriley's Bluebird.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 5, 2016)

THE STIG said:


>





Great idea Stigster.  Maybe Gun and Bomb?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 5, 2016)

All done machining now I just need to make the holding bracket


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 5, 2016)

Look great Joe!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 6, 2016)

You can machine bakelite?! Ida assumed it would be to brittle. Cools stuffs!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 6, 2016)

Yeah you can machine it but it is very tedious. These took me 4 hours to make about 30 passes on each button. But its worth it.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 6, 2016)

Added the battery access door bracket to access door.


----------



## tech549 (Mar 6, 2016)

very nice!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 6, 2016)

Shes almost there. Laced up the rear wheel with a real nice Model D. Installed the Moon Discs. Robertriley hooked me up with the correct cranks and sprocket. Ran the Torrington #18 pedals, they look very military issue to me and already blacked out.  Now I Just need a chain and a dry day. 

Im exhausted! Ill do a full build spec. sheet on this and start its own thread in the custom category.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Wcben (Mar 6, 2016)

Needs a 3 blade SureSpin Joe!  COOL Bluebird!!!


----------



## mike j (Mar 17, 2016)

.....


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 17, 2016)

Neat!! Bluebird Mike!!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Extra crispy '35... V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Apr 12, 2016)

Very nice shot , it will be interesting how this one turns out.


----------



## rickyd (Jun 8, 2016)

Went to Nashville the other day, stopped by Antique Archeology. Anyone know the story on this? Girl said probably not for sale part of the bosses collection.


----------



## frampton (Jun 9, 2016)

Cool leaf spring fork on the other bike.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 9, 2016)

dam catfish is the man  hi catfish lolo


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jul 2, 2016)

rickyd said:


> Went to Nashville the other day, stopped by Antique Archeology. Anyone know the story on this? Girl said probably not for sale part of the bosses collection.




Mike said he found it near me in Georgia. Really just a BB frame. Was a wacky motor bike at some point. Everyone who visits the Nashville store thinks it's the Indian they dug up. Of course we know better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 3, 2016)

My latest.... V/r Shawn


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 13, 2016)

trickiest bike ever....very iconic


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 30, 2016)

I've still got to service the pedals and fine tune the adjustments,
But this ones together for the first time in awhile.
I sure wish I could've had a chat with the farmer right before he rubbed all the paint off.
I did a little test patch with some goof off, and it took the over paint off nicely without affecting the original paint at all.
He probably used Acetone which burned right down to the primer.
Surprisingly, the primer was very resistant to the Acetone, so I'm calling this one an original primer bike. Haha!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 30, 2016)

Hell yeah!!!! Marty!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 355122 I've still got to service the pedals and fine tune the adjustments,
> But this ones together for the first time in awhile.
> I sure wish I could've had a chat with the farmer right before he rubbed all the paint off.
> I did a little test patch with some goof off, and it took the over paint off nicely without affecting the original paint at all.
> ...





Glad to see you made the effort Marty! It should be an epic ride this weekend. I can't wait to see all the pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 30, 2016)

A nice pic of the crusty deluxe '38, and Nick's newest BB, a '36 (was seen earlier in thread, hanging upside down).
Darcie


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2016)

My two '35s. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 10, 2016)

Still getting used to the back deck photos after    the infinite backyard shots I knew and loved.
Chris


----------



## higgens (Sep 10, 2016)

35 and 36


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> Still getting used to the back deck photos after    the infinite backyard shots I knew and loved.
> Chris




Yea I miss that backyard for taking photos. Where I live now is so wooded that it's hard to get pics without shadows. The guy that bought the place said I'm welcome to come back out anytime so one day I just might load up a bunch and take them out there to get good pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Oct 8, 2017)

Now there is a guard you don't see every day.......


----------



## sarmis (Oct 8, 2017)

brwstrmgmt said:


> Now there is a guard you don't see every day.......
> 
> View attachment 688984 View attachment 688985




Beautiful !

Great job !


----------



## catfish (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 8, 2017)

brwstrmgmt said:


> Now there is a guard you don't see every day.......
> 
> View attachment 688984 View attachment 688985



WTF???


----------



## higgens (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## redline1968 (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Sped Man (Oct 10, 2017)

Wow, I didn't know there are so many bluebirds out there. Prices are definitely inflated!


----------



## catfish (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## redline1968 (Oct 10, 2017)

You'll know why .....when you own one. :0


Sped Man said:


> Wow, I didn't know there are so many bluebirds out there. Prices are definitely inflated!


----------



## Sped Man (Oct 10, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> You'll know why .....when you own one. :0



I have seen this bike in person and it is too small for me otherwise I would have bought one a long time ago.


----------



## catfish (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## redline1968 (Oct 10, 2017)

You don't need to ride it .....it's just like fine art sitting there....


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## azbug-i (Oct 16, 2017)

I am seeing so many great bluebirds in here. I hope to get one again someday.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## ranman (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2018)

ranman said:


> View attachment 803371



Waiting to see the "after" shot of this one! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (May 8, 2018)

I'd be tempted to show up with it, no tires and all, at the next Coaster ride, wearing my Rustjunkie, leave it be shirt, and run whatcha brung.


----------

